# Windows 2000



## officemax1 (Nov 25, 2014)

I need help rebooting and/ or changing my password to my Dell computer with Windows 2000 installed


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Welcome to TSG,

I've split your post from the other thread. Posting to someone else's thread is considered hijacking and causes confuses. You should generally start your own thread.

What do you mean bu rebooting? Rebooting means restarting the computer. Do you mean re-installing Windows?

As per the forum rules we do not assist with passwords.

There isn't much use for a Windows 2000 PC these days, pretty obsolete and not very usable on the internet.


----------

